# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Thai lernen im Internet

## schiene

Hier könnt ihr Seite posten welche gut geeignet sind die thail.Sprache zu erlernen.
Hier mein Tip
http://www.thai-language.com/id/816938

----------


## pezi

war wohl nix  ::  machs auf deutsch das da pezi auch lesen kann.gruss pezi

----------


## schiene

Hier nen kleines Onlinewörterbuch
http://www.thaiwoerterbuch.de/cgi-bin/wb.asp

----------

Dieses Onlinewörterbücher sind auch nicht schlecht:

http://www.easythailand.de

http://www.clickthai.de/_LEXIKON/lex.html

----------


## schiene

Hier noch nen ziemlich umfangreiches Wörterbuch mit verschiedene Bereiche wie Reisen,Essen und trinken u.s.w.Kann man gut zum Vokabeln lernen verwenden.
http://www.uebersetzung-thai.com/deu...ewendungen.htm

----------


## schiene

hier könnt ihr euch anschauen wie die thail.Buchstaben geschrieben werden.ist nicht so der Knaller aber vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen.
Die anderen Teile der Schulung findet ihr wenn ihr direkt auf youtube die Seite aufruft!
[youtube:20rei9dv]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swlqMw6tbzY[/youtube:20rei9dv]

----------


## schiene

hier der Link zu einem Thai-Sprachforum.Ist allerdings nur auf engl.und ob es "brauchbar"ist kann ich nicht sagen da ich mich noch nicht eingelesen habe..
http://www.thai-language.com/forums/...b5f0ea3d4cf78e

----------


## TeigerWutz

Dort regt sich einer ganz schön auf....    ::  

Uebersetzung Deutsch ins Thai benoetigt !! 

[/offtopic]

----------


## schiene

> Dort regt sich einer ganz schön auf....    
> 
> Uebersetzung Deutsch ins Thai benoetigt !! 
> 
> [/offtopic]


oh ja,denke die 3000 Bath kann er abschreiben und seine Drohungen werden wohl wenig Erfolg haben,wohl aber eher Ärger einbringen.Wie schnell du sowas immer gleich fidest??  ::

----------


## Enrico

Ich weis wer das ist, hatten wir erst die Tage beim Phimax. Der ging dort ab wie nen Zäpfchen, lol. Danach folgten Anrufe und Beleierungen via Skype...

----------


## maeeutik

Ist natuerlich etwas off Topic aber wenn wir denn schon mal soweit sind - warum bemueht dieser Kanbe aber auch einen anderen Lieferanten wenn er zuvor gute Ware (und das sogar noch zu einem guenstigeren Preis) von einem bestehenden Kontakt bekommen hatte?
Ich kann den Betroffenen (auch wenn sein Einkauf wirklich nach Betrug aussieht) nicht bedauern.
Was wollte er eigentlich mehr verdienen oder besser haben?

Ich kenne dies noch aus meiner beruflich aktiven Zeit - Lieferantwechsel waren immer wieder auch mit Schwierigkeiten verbunden. 
Oft erfolgt zuerst eine Ertuechtigung eines Lieferanten hinsichtlich einer gewuenschten/geforderten Qualitaet und dann faellt einem Erbsenzaehler auf, dass man die gleiche Ware von einem "Substitut" um einen Cent billiger bekommt (in einer Jahresrechnung vielleicht 200 Euro eingespart werden koennen) und schon wird veranlasst, dass man neue Preisverhandlungen mit dem bestehenden Lieferanten fuehrt - und das Ergebnis muss natuerlich noch besser sein als jenes des neuen Wettbewerbers - bis dieser dann vielleicht sogar aussteigt.
Und eine solche Situation haben dann die operativen Abteilungen auszubaden - weil sie keine Waren in der erwarteten Qualitaet bekommen, Lieferzeiten nicht eingehalten werden, etc., etc.
Solche Verhaltensweisen/Vorgehensweisen kosteten der deutschen Industrie schon immer sehr viel Geld. 
In vielen Unternehmen aendert sich heutzutage eine solche Philosophie hin zum kooperativen Miteinander der Geschaeftspartner (Lieferer und Kunden) mit einem akzeptalen win/win-Verstaendnis.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

hier ein kleines ganz gutes Sprachprogramm für Anfänger.....
Thailändisch lernen online kostenlos - Thailändischkurs - Sprachführer Thailändisch

----------


## pit

Habe als Kunde von Klein gerade folgende Mail erhalten:

-------
Easy-Thai-Mobile für Android steht im PlayStore ab sofort zum Download bereit. 

Da es eine vollkommen neue Entwicklung mit Deutsch, Lautsprache und Thai ist, 
bitte in Google Play exakt nach dem Begriff "Easy-Thai-Mobile" suchen.
(mit Bindestrich zwischen den einzelnen Worten).

Die App und Support sind kostenlos. 
Die jeweiligen Downloadzahlen werden beweisen, ob unsere 2-jährige Entwicklung sich gelohnt hat.

Eine iPad/iPhone Version wird frühestens ab Mitte 2014 auf den Markt kommen.

Beste Gruesse
MDoKein
Bangkok
-------

Vielleicht kann es ja mal jemand austesten. Ich muss da leider bis Mitte 2014 warten!

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Also wir hatten auch die Mail und haben es heute geladen und auch schon in der Praxis getestet. Geht, aber der Google Übersetzer scheint besser zu gehen. Werden aber weiterhin testen.

----------


## Enrico

Hier der link aus der mail



Da wollt er aber immer irgend eine Anmeldung. Habe dann im play store geladen.

----------


## schiene

noch eine Seite zum lernen....
THAI SPRECHEN

----------


## schiene

Thai mit Hilfe von Videos lernen....
http://auathai.com/videos

----------


## frank_rt

hallo an die erfahrenen expat mit thai kenntnissen.
ich habe eine mail bekommen von einem immo-makler.
die dame stellte sich vor mit namen Miss Wanna Sanohjit 
als anrede nannte sie den namen gif.
so warum weshalb weswegen.
ist das immer so das die anrede mit dem namen nichts zutun hat.
oder ist das nur ein nickname

----------


## alter mann

> als anrede nannte sie den namen gif.


Das hat mit der Th-Sprache oder mit einem Nick-name rein gar nichts zu tun. Ich denke mal, die Dame hat mit ihrem Computer und ihren Sprachkenntnissen ihre Probleme. Siehe mal hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphic...rchange_Format 

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## frank_rt

@alter mann
das mit den gif und pc ist mir schon geläufig.
aber das passt nicht.
danke trotzdem

----------

